# Blk Samurai Male × Galaxy blue female 2nd Spawn attempt with Same pair



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

After putting them in the conditioning tank for about 1.5 weeks since last spawn,







i will try mating them in a spawn tank i set up in front of the conditioning tank which is next to another tank holding their last spawn.

















I just added the moss ball and heater few hours ago. The water has been sitting for about 3 days now. Ill let it get warmed up and add both male and female tomorrow afternoon. Ill also be adding in one of the betta bulb plants that is growing in their conditioning tank.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Both have been added to the tank and it was really neat to see them dancing around the tank. Managed to get a nice shot this time








The indian almond leaf has been added too. Now just to wait and see how fast the male can build his nest.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Well it looks like they are breeding right now. Didnt want to lift the paper and check but this is exciting. You can see eggs in the left top corner of the almond leaf.









Ill take the female out later today. May i get this thread moved to spawn logs please 😊


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Exciting! Keep the pictures coming......


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

The female has been taken out and back into her healing quarters. She took what i would say minor love taps.















She does have a couple slits on bottom which should heal in about 2 weeks+ and here is the shot of the eggs








I shall be leaving dad in for about 5 days after they hatch, think last time i removed him on 3rd after hatching. So we shall see. Looks like more this time around.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

there will be way more fry than the first spawn. Wouldn't be surprised if dad gobbles a few keep the work load light.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

looking like a good batch of fry, dad is awesome . there are some eggs that didn't get fertilized so ill have to take them out later once the fry are free swimming. I picked up some vinegar eels last night from a giant betta breeder and also daphnia and some grindal worms but from another source, so im prepared to feed them in the next couple days.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Awesome.....can't wait to breed again. Must ponder the possibilities!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Cant wait for them to be free swimming. Going to be hard to take the dad out with so many fry. Should be by saturday. See how dad is still doing. He refuses to eat any food i toss in. He will spit it back out. Guess he is a strong one


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

MABetta said:


> Awesome.....can't wait to breed again. Must ponder the possibilities!


 Why wait , start this weekend. I may try again with the same pair but like in a month or so. Going to need to build my betta racks for the males and well the girls will go into a sorority tank.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Id say that looks well over 100 fry. Tomorrow they should be doing better swimming wise. Dad betta is still in there being awesome making sure his kids stay up and swim right so he shall be there another day.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

I would like to breed dragon scale bettas


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Aries&Gucci said:


> I would like to breed dragon scale bettas


 id like to say, try it and hope it all turns out successful with a spawn. Thats a great looking dragon betta you have.


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

thanks believe it or not hes from petco


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Finally took out the dad today and put him into his recovery tank, he was a great father the days he was in with them, he would scoop fry up and not eat them but give them a nice ride and spit them back out so thats why i left him in there as long as i did. I was also feeding him vibra bites while he with the fry. I would of left him in longer but maybe next time i will when i have a bigger tank to spawn in. He also didnt seem to eat any of his kids, this i know because when i removed him i went about doing some pipet cleaning and removed about 30 dead fry. Seems like a lot but its not much since i still have a hand full of them, ill do a count of fry in a week to see how many i actually may have.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Its been a while since i last posted. But thus batch of fry ....only 4 survived up until this point and they seem to be doing alright.























But yeah only 4 and well i cant seem to add up the math right now so i forgot how old they are..over a month and possibly 2 month already just been so busy i lost track of time and just feed them brine shrimp still


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Took these pictures last night. They are now eating omega one betta flakes and left over brine shrimp from feeding of the other fry. Ill take better and single pictures of them once i have time this weekend maybe. I like the one that looks to be "black" scaled but with a green/blue spot on his head. Should be neat when they get bigger.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

They are lovely!


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Moved the fry into jars since they started to fight and almost took bit off the whole fin(s) from the betta. Luckily the fin is growing back slowly and the betta can swim much better now. They are flaring more that they have been jarred/separated. Feed them omega one betta flakes. Looks like it will be 3 males and 1 female. The female isnt pictured this time around.


----------

